# Spiele werden trotz "nicht Interessiert" im Shop angezeigt!?



## kero81 (12. Juli 2018)

Moin,
mir ist aufgefallen das mir im Shop die Spiele, die ich mit "nicht Interessiert" markiert habe, ausgegraut angezeigt werden. Das war bis vor kurzem noch nicht so! Ich habe allerdings auch seit kurzem einen neuen Skin... ISt euch das auch aufgefallen und wenns nicht am Skin liegt, kann man das wieder ändern?! Ich war eigentlich ganz froh das ich diese Spiele nicht mehr sehen musste. =(

MfG
Kero81 | Markus


----------

